# Format of Mic Cal files



## shorn (Sep 18, 2010)

I had my ECM8k calibrated by Herb @ Cross Spectrum. Very satisfied with the quick service and returned documentation. Along with the paper and emailed graph results, Herb sent data files for the 3 (0,45,90 degree) response results. These are files of file type FRD (i.e. narrow_band_response__0_degree.FRD) that "mostly" look like a mic cal file (frequency <space> response) that I expected to see but have an additional zero on each line. Also, they are not directly readable (i.e. flat text) via Notepad. I can read them via Word, Wordpad, and another text editor. My question is, can I change the file type from FRD to TXT and expect my RTA program (TrueRTA) to properly read them as-is with the trailing zero on each line? I can certainly edit all that out and rename the files. But I was curious as to the file format, content, etc, that he supplied.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> My question is, can I change the file type from FRD to TXT and expect my RTA program (TrueRTA) to properly read them as-is with the trailing zero on each line?


Yes, you can change the fill suffix to TXT. If TrueRTA accepts TXT files, you’re in business.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## shorn (Sep 18, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yes, you can change the fill suffix to TXT. If TrueRTA accepts TXT files, you’re in business.




I assumed, maybe wrongly, that a standard mic cal file was of type TXT. Does REW accept FRD (whatever that is) files directly? And does the extra zero value on each line affect anything? (and how would one know??)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

As far as I know, REW needs a TXT. Just change the suffix from FRD to TXT and REW can use the file as-is (extra zeros and all). Can’t say for sure about TruRTA; you’ll have to ask John Murphy.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

